#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Антон Батагов - Искусство концентрации (интервью в "Эксперт")

## Фил

> Прослушивание музыки ничем не отличается от любой другой созидательной деятельности человека, утверждает композитор и пианист Антон Батагов. И успех в этом случае, так же как и везде, зависит от степени концентрации того, кто эту деятельность совершает


http://expert.ru/expert/2013/48/isku...ontsentratsii/

Скачайте, послушайте "Избранные письма Рахманинова"  - это шедевр современной классической музыки.
Еще у Батагова я слышал "Искусство фуги" (И.С.Бах) - замечательно и больше это никто не играет!

И боялся слушать "Музыка для 35 Будд", потому что опасался, вдруг это будет какая-то профанация.
Но теперь не бюсь, послушаю  :Smilie: 
Там помимо Батагова на рояле интересный состав



> Лама Тхубтен Сопа Ринпоче, голос
> Дост. Ани Карин, голос


  :Smilie: 

Наш человек  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013)

----------


## Элъ

Интервью пронизано вульгарным брюзжанием на тему "раньше трава была зеленее". Словно 20-50-100-1000 лет назад среднестатистический потребитель музыки (йог во фраке, ага) умел концентрировать свое внимание, а сейчас вдруг резко разучился. 

Может, раньше "суетливость сознания" у большинства людей проявлялась иначе. Но что это меняет? А уж сваливать свою "ответственность" на технологии - это совсем как-то неприлично. 

С тем же успехом можно говорить, что развитие письменности привело к тому, что у людей атрофировалась память. Вот во времена Будды...

А так да - "искусство есть искусство есть искусство"  :Smilie: 

P.S. Как исполнитель и правда на высоте. Про батаговских будд пока не возьмусь судить, но Кейдж бы им гордился: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg7VbNPvQDQ

----------

Кузьмич (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

Странно. 
У меня слова "вульгарное брюзжание" и Антон Батагов вместе не стыкуются.
А Вы "Избранные письма Рахманинова" слышали?


Развитие письменности, конечно, привело не к атрофированию, но к ухудшению памяти.
Появление микрокалькуляторов ухудшило навыки устного счета, конечно.
Во времена Будды палийский канон весь был выучен на память.
Сейчас такое сложно вообразить.

----------


## Фил

"Музыку для 35 Будд" слушаю прямо сейчас - восхитительно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Элъ

> У меня слова "вульгарное брюзжание" и Антон Батагов вместе не стыкуются.


Эти слова вульгарны по определению. Чтобы осмысленно рассуждать о "человеке вообще", нужно либо вооружиться цифрами (хотя их еще нужно уметь интерпретировать), либо как-то очень тщательно отрефлексировать свои мысли, избавившись от мертвечины общеупотребимых штампов. В данном случае не видно признаков ни того, ни другого.

А брюзжание - не совсем точное слово, тут вы правы. Тоже на нем запнулся, когда писал, но ничего лучше сходу в голову не пришло.



> А Вы "Избранные письма Рахманинова" слышали?


Да, даже вживую. Осталось приятное послевкусие, но не более того. Не зацепило.

Послушав вчера его интерпретацию классики (Кейдж, Гласс, тот же Рахманинов), проникся намного больше.



> Развитие письменности, конечно, привело не к атрофированию, но к ухудшению памяти.
> Появление микрокалькуляторов ухудшило навыки устного счета, конечно.
> Во времена Будды палийский канон весь был выучен на память.
> Сейчас такое сложно вообразить.


Я вот, например, не уверен, что современный обыватель держит в своей оперативной памяти меньшее количество (никому не нужных) сведений, чем его коллега 2000 лет назад. Просто этот другой тип "мусора". А больше его стало или меньше мне, например, совсем не очевидно.

Ну а палийский канон учила узкая прослойка избранных людей, посвятивших этому жизнь. Мы же не будем судить о средневековой грамотности, приводя в пример условного Фому Аквинского, правда?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Эти слова вульгарны по определению. Чтобы осмысленно рассуждать о "человеке вообще", нужно либо вооружиться цифрами (хотя их еще нужно уметь интерпретировать), либо как-то очень тщательно отрефлексировать свои мысли, избавившись от мертвечины общеупотребимых штампов. В данном случае не видно признаков ни того, ни другого.


У меня настроение такое же как у Батагова, поэтому наверное в унисон получилось (или в терцию)  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я вот, например, не уверен, что современный обыватель держит в своей оперативной памяти меньшее количество (никому не нужных) сведений, чем его коллега 2000 лет назад. Просто этот другой тип "мусора". А больше его стало или меньше мне, например, совсем не очевидно.


 Цифр нет, но субъективно информационная экспансия такова, что приходится просто банально ограничивать себя от лишней информации.
Не читать газет. 
Не смотреть новости.
Отписываться от рассылок.
Всего лишь 10 лет назад такого не было




> Ну а палийский канон учила узкая прослойка избранных людей, посвятивших этому жизнь. Мы же не будем судить о средневековой грамотности, приводя в пример условного Фому Аквинского, правда?


Я (конечно субъективно) уверен, что сейчас такое невозможно в принципе.
Таких людей и такой мотивации больше нет.
Это невозможно. Если такие и есть то их - единицы.
А было - сотни.

----------


## Элъ

> Цифр нет, но субъективно информационная экспансия такова, что приходится просто банально ограничивать себя от лишней информации.
> Не читать газет. 
> Не смотреть новости.
> Отписываться от рассылок.
> Всего лишь 10 лет назад такого не было


Так ведь "информация" - это не обязательно то, что одни люди хотят донести до других людей. Это лишь систематизированный набор данных, которые человек получает из окружающего его мира.

И в этом смысле я не вижу большого отличия современных медиа, салонов 100-летней давности или средневековых площадей\базаров. Повторюсь, что разница лишь в сортах "мусора". Перечитайте Пруста, там все это очень здорово сформулировано.

Как и про произведения искусства (музыку), которые обыватель во все времена потребляет не в чистом виде (не может сконцентрироваться, да), а лишь в контексте окружающего его мира. Сван думает, что он как-то особенно переживает "музыкальную фразу" Вентейля, а на самом деле он переносит на нее свои чувства к Одетте.





> Я (конечно субъективно) уверен, что сейчас такое невозможно в принципе.
> Таких людей и такой мотивации больше нет.
> Это невозможно. Если такие и есть то их - единицы.
> А было - сотни.


У меня есть знакомый, который от рождения обладает 100% фотографической памятью. Он помнит все (или почти все), что когда-либо читал. Не думаю, что таких людей единицы, скорее примерно тот же небольшой процент (доля процента), что и сотни лет назад. Просто тогда это было заметнее - больше востребовано обществом.

----------

Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь "информация" - это не обязательно то, что одни люди хотят донести до других людей. Это лишь систематизированный набор данных, которые человек получает из окружающего его мира.
> И в этом смысле я не вижу большого отличия современных медиа, салонов 100-летней давности или средневековых площадей\базаров. Повторюсь, что разница лишь в сортах "мусора". Перечитайте Пруста, там все это очень здорово сформулировано.


Вы очень обо мне высокого мнения, я не могу Пруста "перечитать", потому что я его еще и 1 раз не читал  :Frown: 
Почитаю  обязательно, но я не могу поверить в то, что 100 лет назад информации было столько же, сколько и сейчас.
По моим ощущениям суета возросла на порядок! 
Зачем бежать в закрывающиеся двери метро, если следующий поезд будет через 2 минуты?
Я помню 90-е, когда не было сотовых телефонов и мы с друзьями договаривались встретиться завтра во 16:30 там-то и все приходили.
Если в таком стиле общаться сейчас, то ты будешь выглядеть олдфагом.
Сейчас договариваются, давай встретимся завтра, созвонимся.





> Как и про произведения искусства (музыку), которые обыватель во все времена потребляет не в чистом виде (не может сконцентрироваться, да), а лишь в контексте окружающего его мира. Сван думает, что он как-то особенно переживает "музыкальную фразу" Вентейля, а на самом деле он переносит на нее свои чувства к Одетте.


Это бич "музыкального потребления". Об этом писал Ницше в "Рождение трагедии из духа музыки". Когда "знатные музыковеды" детям вдалбливают "представьте, что хотел показать Моцарт 20-м концертом для фортепиано".
Да ничего  :Smilie: 
Это кусочек гармонии, который исполняется с помощью инструмента - фортепиано. А чтобы не запутаться, у него есть номер - №20, ре-минор.
"Представьте, как он сидит вечером у открытого окна".
Тьфу.
Не надо представлять ничего.

----------

Мира Смирнова (12.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.12.2013)

----------


## Элъ

> По моим ощущениям суета возросла на порядок! 
> Зачем бежать в закрывающиеся двери метро, если следующий поезд будет через 2 минуты?
> Я помню 90-е, когда не было сотовых телефонов и мы с друзьями договаривались встретиться завтра во 16:30 там-то и все приходили.
> Если в таком стиле общаться сейчас, то ты будешь выглядеть олдфагом.
> Сейчас договариваются, давай встретимся завтра, созвонимся.


Раньше было больше фатализма. Люди в большинстве своем плыли по течению своего сословия, социального статуса, касты и т.д. Когда границы размылись (где-то [не в России] это происходило более плавно), то недостаточно подготовленные к изменившимся условиям массы оказались вынуждены исследовать некие (как им в этот момент кажется) экстремумы. 

Очевидно, что проблема не в самой суете, а в количество ситуаций в жизни человека, когда ему приходится принимать решения, которые он не готов (не хочет \ не знает как) принимать. И этих ситуаций становится в разы больше, да. 

У такого человека 2 выхода: суетиться в унисон со всеми (слиться с социальным стадом) или научиться принимать решения, переболоть социальную ломку и не обращать внимание на то, как "ты будешь выгледеть" в глазах окружающих.  

Кстати говоря, Будда со своим "не-Я" предложил один из самых элементарных рецептов.  :Smilie:  



> Это бич "музыкального потребления". Об этом писал Ницше в "Рождение трагедии из духа музыки". Когда "знатные музыковеды" детям вдалбливают "представьте, что хотел показать Моцарт 20-м концертом для фортепиано".
> Да ничего 
> Это кусочек гармонии, который исполняется с помощью инструмента - фортепиано. А чтобы не запутаться, у него есть номер - №20, ре-минор.
> "Представьте, как он сидит вечером у открытого окна".
> Тьфу.
> Не надо представлять ничего.


В реальности "не представлять ничего" не означает перестать воспринимать фоновые мысли, запахи, зрительные образы и т.д. Все это происходит автоматически. 

Поэтому, например, я отлично помню тех людей в компании которых впервые прослушал то или иное особо понравившееся музыкальное произведение. Пусть даже не общаюсь с ними много лет, но в тот момент, когда я снова слышу определенный набор звуков, зрительные образы вновь встают у меня перед глазами.

И от этого винегрета в голове не так просто избавиться.  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (12.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------

